# If you had $100 to give...



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

If you had $100 to give to a group supporting/promoting world peace, which group would you choose and why?


----------



## Addy's Mom (Nov 20, 2009)

The Carter Center. I think world peace will come from increasing educational opportunities and promoting human rights, and the Carter Center focuses on both of those.

It's kind of overwhelming to think of one organization helping the entire planet, though, so I give to smaller, more localized programs.


----------



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

I agree with Addy's Mom that world peace probably can't be accomplished through a single organization. But I think that Friends Committee on National Legislation would come the closest. They lobby for pro-peace policies that would have a tremendous impact both in the U.S. and abroad. I'm not even Quacker, and I support their efforts.


----------



## Jenne (May 21, 2004)

Whoever I decided to gift I would would look up via http://www.charitynavigator.org/ to make sure that my idea of where the money should go was in line with where it was actually going.

Jenne


----------



## kalisis (Jan 10, 2005)

Something that works directly with women, providing health services.

International Women's Health Coalition

Here's their rating page:

http://www.charitynavigator.org/inde...ary&orgid=7733


----------



## Comtessa (Sep 16, 2008)

I would (and do) support the nonviolent direct action of the Christian Peacemaker Teams in places of high conflict. Great organization! I also love the work of the War Resisters' League.

We really give to a lot of local organizations rather than national: a local peace & justice group that focuses on Latin America, our local Catholic Worker house & drop-in center, a local crisis pregnancy center (they gave me free prenatal care during my unexpected pregnancy), and other similar organizations. We tend to support orgs that aren't formal 501(c)(3)'s, because it's harder for them to get funding.

We also have a local giving circle, which is a nice way to stretch small donation dollars and be involved in the grantmaking process.


----------

